# Macosx.com Fantasy Football - sign up now!!



## edX (Aug 3, 2003)

In order to join, just go to http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1, click on the Sign Up button, choose to "Join an Existing League" and then to "Join a Custom League." Then, when prompted, enter the following information...

      League ID#: 261470
     Password: scottw

      They will send you a confirmation with further details once you have     completed the registration process.

league set for 10 players as of now. football starts in month so we need to get moving with filling up our teams and get drafting about a week before sept 1.


----------



## edX (Aug 3, 2003)

well, the Ransackers are in - need 8 more teams to have our 10. 

welcome Ransackers!!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 4, 2003)

Do we also have a fantasy soccer team?


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Football sucks.  Forgive me for not joining.


----------



## Randman (Aug 4, 2003)

Blashphemy from Arden. And for comments like that, you shou;d be banned from even reading any future posts about it.  Yes, the RandSackers are in and ready baby. Who-hoo...


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 4, 2003)

i agree with arden, doing the baseball thing was a strech for me (even thought i some how am in first and i haven't touched a thing ^^)

and there should be a fantasy soccer!


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Blah blah.

I fail to see the entertainment in football, or most sports for that matter.  That's why I'm not joining; that's why I don't have Madden on my computer; that's why I don't watch "The Game."


----------



## monktus (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn its american football, not proper football.


----------



## Randman (Aug 4, 2003)

You kicky ball pundits sound just like wintel people when you try to tell them about the quality of a Mac.


----------



## monktus (Aug 5, 2003)

Randman, I think you're getting mixed up. In America at least:

Football = MacOS (fun, aesthetically pleasing)
American Football = Windows (dull, pointless)


----------



## Randman (Aug 5, 2003)

Ah, you must be a Celtic fan. That would explain it.


----------



## edX (Aug 6, 2003)

American football is the best sport in the world. period. 

i like most all sports, but football is the one i am fanatical about. i wouldn't expect non-americans to understand. 

oh yea, it's the Randsackers, not the Ransackers. sorry about that. 

now we have Jagw-fire as well. welcome Jagw-Fire.

we just need 7 more teams.

btw - anyone can sign up and play - you don't have to really know anything about football to play. knowing football helps, but figuring out how fantasy football works is an art all its own.


----------



## Arden (Aug 6, 2003)

Teams or players?

I don't mind soccer, or as you non-Americans call it, football, but our version of football sucks IMO.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 6, 2003)

We heard you the first time.


----------



## edX (Aug 6, 2003)

1 player = 1 team

so we need 7 more players to manage 7 more teams to make up a 10 team league. we actually could make it bigger if enough people were interested.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monktus _
> *Randman, I think you're getting mixed up. In America at least:
> 
> Football = MacOS (fun, aesthetically pleasing)
> ...



Amen to that! .. This thread has prospects, until I found it was "that football" ... If it was such a great sport, it'd be played and appreciated, the world OVER!  ::ha::


----------



## monktus (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *Ah, you must be a Celtic fan. That would explain it.  *



I am actually, season ticket in the post. How did you know?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 7, 2003)

Hmmm is the league full? I keep getting an error message after I do the IMPORTANT WARNING bit.  "The league you are trying to join does not exist."
Otherwise I'll join, as football is a real good sport.  Everyone tune in aug. ninth for the vikings first friendly!


----------



## mr. k (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh btw -- the url ed gives didn't work for me, delete the comma on the very end of it and you go to the correct page.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

ill join, i love football,  i think it depends on if you grew up with American Football or Futbol (soccer), i dont know why everyone argues over which is better, the fans (us) all do the same when their team scores and both sports are also more complicated than most opposing people think strategy wise at least ,


----------



## edX (Aug 8, 2003)

ok, i fixed the link - thanks for pointing that out!! if you're still having any troubles, pm me with an email addy and i'll send you a personal invite to the league that should make sure everything is working correctly. 

the league is not full - there are 4 teams currently. welcome to Deuces Wild!!

i have played soccer and football. i actually quit playing football to play soccer in my youth. i enjoy both sports. in fact i enjoy most sports. i'll play any other free fantasy sport you want to organize a macosx league for except nascar racing. if anybody can find a free soccer (futball) fantasy league, i will gladly play, even though i really don't know anything about the professional players these days. this isn't about which sport is best or any of that chest beating BS, it's just about getting together members of the community for a little friendly competition and amusement. mostly amusement.


----------



## Randman (Aug 8, 2003)

Only drawback to a fantasy soccer league is it's too one-sided. Say you just use EPL players. Get Ruud van Nistlerooy, Michael Owen and a good netminder like Brad Feidel or Tim Howard and you'll cruise.
  Same with La Liga. Get any of the Real Madrid hosses and you're in.
   I can say I have an appreciation for pro soccer the way it's played on the Continent, but it doesn't apply itself well to the fantasy format.
  Now NFL football is tailor-made for fantasy sports. It's weekly, doesn't last 80 months, transactions are easy to follow and there's a general parity in competition in the league, so every fantasy team has a fair chance of success.
  I'd be willing to chip in a few dollars to get a trophy of some type , maybe a small iPod stand with some engraving, which would likely cost less than $10 per owner (and that would include S&H) for the grand champion.

FYI, in one fantasy league I was in a few years , we came up with one of those small canned hams that have something like an 20-year expiration date. We taped a hand-marked sign on it that read "NFFL League Champeen" on it. Cheap, but that ham was as valued in the office as the Stanley Cup.


----------



## edX (Aug 10, 2003)

ok, we're stuck at 4 teams. we need more.  if anyone is still having problems getting thru and joining, let me know.


----------



## monktus (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> * It's weekly, doesn't last 80 months, *



The SPL lasts for about 9, how long are the american leagues? 

I might well investigate a fantasy league. Yahoo do one I think.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 10, 2003)

How do I add players to the team?


----------



## edX (Aug 10, 2003)

the nfl season is 17 weeks long.  and the last 2-3 weeks are used for the playoffs in fantasy sports. since each team only plays once a week, you just need to manage your roster once a week as well. not really a big commitment of time at all.

the first thing one needs to do after signing up is make any changes in their draft order that they would like to make. i would suggest leaving them as they are if you don't know much about the nfl players. except put ahmad green on your exemption list as he may be out this season. once we have all teams in place, we have our draft and them you have players on your team. i plan to make the draft for sat. aug 30. unless we get a nice full league sooner.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

What about a fantasy Globulos league?


----------



## edX (Aug 10, 2003)

arden - this isn't a sport, it's a web game. if you can find a good, free, fantasy sports game for a sport you are interested in, i'll be glad to join.

now come on people, we need a real league here. It's FREE after all!!


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Well, then, hasta.


----------



## edX (Aug 11, 2003)

still looking for 6 more teams


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 11, 2003)

I hate American Football, but I was about to join anyway. Then noticed that I needed a Yahoo ID. It's late here, so I'll probably sign up in the morning (since I need to make the ID and everything). If I don't end up signing up I'll let you know, but expect to see me on there soonish!


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 11, 2003)

Oh, and nice to see you back Ed!


----------



## edX (Aug 12, 2003)

football season always wakes me up.


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

Snooze... ::sleepy::


----------



## edX (Aug 12, 2003)

welcome to the Wallbangers!!

now we have 5 teams. half way to our minimum goal!

who's next?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 12, 2003)

I joined, but can't come up with a team name... Mabye vikings, but that's boring! Alright, I got it...
Now we have six teams.


----------



## edX (Aug 12, 2003)

cool. welcome to Apple Pro Mice!! 

not bad for somebody who couldn't come up with a name.


----------



## eric halfabee (Aug 12, 2003)

You know this football debate translates well for the Aussies and Kiwi's amongst us, (I'm a pom living in NZ) and they call rugby, football too, but I must admit that in rugby they at least kick the ball with their FEET more than in American football (should be called carryball or something). 

Lets call it football when you use your feet more than your hands. Of course if your name is Maradona you use your hands more than your feet  or maybe his nose. 

eric

BTW fantasy football is OK too.


----------



## edX (Aug 12, 2003)

well, my favorite NFL team - the San Diego Chargers, has an all-pro punter named Darrien BennetT who is an ex "Australian rules football" player. He is consistently one of the longest kickers in the NFL. but i'll still agree, it should have been named better in this country as feet touching the ball has little to do with the game. but like you said, that doesn't negate the fact that fantasy football can be fun. i'm still waiting for some non-americans to join our league. last year a couple of them did quite well - advancing to the playoffs.


----------



## Randman (Aug 13, 2003)

I've never heard of any respectable Aussie who's ever call rugby football. It's footy for Aussie Rules (which I wish I could see more of, fun game), rugby for rugby, soccer for soccer and gridiron for American football.


----------



## eric halfabee (Aug 13, 2003)

Sorry Randman forgot about that Gaelic football ripoff the Aussies call football. Do you think that the players have a low sperm count due to those tight shorts?

Oh BTW when has an Aussie been respectable _sorry, its the Kiwi influence rubbing off on me. 

I did once watch the first hour of the London Monarchs gridiron teams opening game at Wembley stadium, I'm sorry to say I was very bored and confussed and I left at half-time. Actually my girlfriend liked the players bums and I watched the cheerleaders more than the game.

eric


----------



## lilbandit (Aug 15, 2003)

Well said halfabee, even though the compromise rules series between the Irish and Australians is coming up in October....Gaelic football is one of the best field games in the world.


----------



## edX (Aug 15, 2003)

we still need more teams for our fantasy nfl football league.


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

Explain to me in explicit detail and maybe I'll join.

You'll have to work to get me in.  But if it sounds slightly interesting, then I'll consider it.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 16, 2003)

Basically the yahoo system auto draft's you a certain number of players, based on prefrences you set, and then those players make up your team.  You can trade them, cut them, and sign free agents (?).
But you don't actually play any games.  You get points every week when the players on your team are doing good, so if your starting quarterback and starting running back do incredibly well in their game, you will get an incredible amount of points.
Your trying to build the strongest team you can, and at the end of the season whoever has the most points wins (and I'm not sure if there is any prize for our league or not, but sometimes there are prizes!)


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

Ah.  Doesn't appeal to me.  Thanks, though.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 16, 2003)

Professional wrestling is much more entertaining, but I'd rather watch it live.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 16, 2003)

You don't see fantasy rugby or soccer because your living in a fantasy world, and you can't go on like this no more.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 16, 2003)

Man pro wrestling isn't even entertaining...  Well, I guess we just got a lot of different people who watch this board.  But I could go on forever about pro wrestling...  I've just never liked it.
And on that note -- and Chiefs fans here? The vikings are about to get down on them.  Go Vikings!  I'm gonna go watch the first quarter.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

Wrestling is just ridiculous, i find it laughable but still watch from time to time (not really).   Im am not a Chiefs fan but i dont think that they are going to lose to the Vikings , I do love the Bills.  Go Bills, over the Titans tonight.. even though it is only preseason


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Pro wrestling, like the WWE, is a big soap opera where the characters resolve their differences by playfighting.  That's all there is to it.  And a lot of yelling.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 17, 2003)

You forgot the ugly women arden... Rarely will any relatively good looking women dress up and fight each other on nat'l television.


----------



## monktus (Aug 17, 2003)

Gaelic football is nuts. Saw a game in Donegal a few years back. No padding for these guys....crunch.


----------



## edX (Aug 17, 2003)

and now we have 7 teams!! welcome to the Wallbangers!!

surely some more of you would like to get beat badly at fantasy football. 

did i mention that i won last year's league?


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh, that's incentive.

Mr. K: The women of pro wrestling are usually very hot but very inflated.


----------



## edX (Aug 21, 2003)

ok, just a little over a week left till draft time and we currently have 7 teams. it would be real nice to have 3 more. now's the time to join if you've been putting it off.


----------



## edX (Aug 22, 2003)

and those that are already signed up should be getting their draft rankings in order so they are ready for the draft when it occurs.


----------



## edX (Aug 23, 2003)

::alien:: 

odd number of teams right now. really need another one.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

Vikings - 21
Raiders - 6
Here we come baby...
Is there any way I can just set up the fantasy football league to automatically draft me all vikings?


----------



## edX (Aug 23, 2003)

only by going thru and handmoving them to the top of your draft order. 

hint - you don't want to do this. while you obviously want to get your favorite team's stud players, you don't want to try and fill your line up with all theirs. what's the point in calling it fantasy then? be sure you get some diversity. after all, every team has an off weak. you are going to need to fill those players positions that week with someone else.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 23, 2003)

Arden, he came from the west to battle Randman the magician!


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 23, 2003)

I watch PrideFC, WWE, NWA TNA, Japanese, Mexican wrestling, and the old ECW and WCW tapings. 

Wrestling is scripted like a soap opera, but  lets see any football player do a suicide dive through the ropes, hit on the head by a chair, power bombed through an exploding table, beaten in his stretcher and finish the match with a concussion.
By the way, several wrestlers in the WWE are former football players, such as idiot Goldberg. So I guess there are a few good men. ha!

Look on the bright side, at least it isn't fake like Boxing.


----------



## edX (Aug 25, 2003)

and now there are 8 teams. welcome to The Darkstars!!

it would still be nice to add 2 more teams before we draft next weekend. i'll try and get the time to post a few tips for any beginners during the week. if any other experienced players have any tips they are willing to share, please do so.


----------



## edX (Aug 25, 2003)

btw - i'm also starting a weekly picks for college and nfl games. all are welcome to join. the more the merrier. again, it's free and the only thing you win is bragging rights. this will be people from other forums and maybe even real world friends there. in fact, feel free to invite your friends and family to play along each week as well. this is just a matter of seeing who can pick the most winning teams each week. 

here's the link and pass word to join:

You are invited to join my on-line football office pool! To accept this invitation and join the pool, click the link below (or cut and paste the link into your browser's address field). You'll be asked to enter the pool's password before you can join. The pool password is included in this e-mail.

http://edx.football.sportsline.com/e

Our pool password is: winner


----------



## edX (Aug 25, 2003)

and now the fantasy football league has 9 teams!! Welcome to Juxel! i also think i forgot to say welcome to the Bungles awhile back. at least one more team and we'll have a decent league. but there is room for 3 more so hurry and sign up if you're interested. 

if by chance we end up with an odd number right before the draft, someone has promised they will even us out if necessary. otherwise they prefer to sit this year out because they are busy.


----------



## edX (Aug 26, 2003)

i guess i should remind everyone that i plan to make us draft ready on sat. aug 30 as long as we are an even number of teams at that point. so be sure you have your draft rankings done by that time or else be stuck with the default. some hints - chad pennington should be on your exclude list as he is injured. you might want to check the injury reports to see who else you don't really want to waste a pick on or at least not draft so high. micheal vick is a risky choice as he will not play for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## Randman (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, I got Vick in another draft. I did get Priest Holmes, so I'm thinking of seeing if I can get Pennington and every other injured/injury-prone offensive player and give up before the season even starts.


----------



## edX (Aug 26, 2003)

LOL

then micheal bennett and james thrash would be good picks for you. might want to get kijana carter for your reserves as well.


----------



## Randman (Aug 26, 2003)

Any Penn State running back will do.   I've played in Yahoo leagues the past 3 years and have won 2 leagues and came in dead last in two (I played two last year, splitting them) so it's the outhouse or the Penthouse for the 'Sackers. Nothing else will suffice.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

all this talk is getting me ready for the regular season, i better go play some madden to hold me over


----------



## mr. k (Aug 26, 2003)

I really want to play madden 2004 - My friend and I played it yesterday at best buy and its awesome!  But I don't think my humble mac could take it.  Maybe I should bye a playstation...


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

i havent heard any reports that madden 04 will be ported to mac, it is really fun on P/S 2 with a few friends doing a league or draft


----------



## edX (Aug 28, 2003)

ok, we really need one more person to join the fantasy league and do so immediately!! please refer to the first post in this thread for instructions on signing up. we have 9 teams. one more will give us 10, a great number for making sure that everyone gets a potentially talented team.


----------



## edX (Aug 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## a2daj (Aug 28, 2003)

Since you folks seemed desparate I joined in.  I hope the league is more active than usual Yahoo Leagues I've been in.  The last time I played both my teams made it to the finals and I only touched the teams twice during that season.  One of them one the whole thing.  I typically play ESPN's FFL.  But I'm a bit biased since I use to work for their Fantasy Sports division.


----------



## edX (Aug 29, 2003)

cool deal a2daj!! welcome to Zag Ball!!

we now have 10 teams and i've just gone ahead and closed the league. i'll be making us draft ready either late friday nite or early sat morn. (which means between midnight fri and around 11 am on sat.) it would be nice to hear everybody check in today and let me know they are draft ready (be sure to give your team name as macosx and yahoo id's aren't always the same). if everybody is good to go, i'll get us in line to draft sooner.

as for how active - i can't speak for everybody else, but i play pretty seriously - always managing my team, always looking for up and coming free agents, etc. 

i'll have to agree that yahoo is not the best fantasy setup, but they seem to be the only ones left that are free which is obviously what we need.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 29, 2003)

Deuces Wild- draft ready


----------



## Randman (Aug 29, 2003)

Go fer it (gee, this feels like Apollo 13 right before they launch). System good to go.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 29, 2003)

How much draft preparation should you do?  I just picked a few choice players, about fifteen.  I'm new to this fantasy football, how much more should I do?


----------



## edX (Aug 29, 2003)

well, keep in mind that we each have 25 roster spots to fill. with 10 teams, the top 30 players will probably be gone in the first 4 rounds assuming that some of us have moved up some other players to replace them. if you are simply trying to jockey a few choice players into better odds of getting them, then chances are stacking your top 15 should do that. if you are trying to be sure you fill your squad out with players you want then moving some people up from lower drafting spots will help. for instance moving some players from out of the 60-150 range into your top 25 picks would probably assure you get them, but the thing is the whole list diminishes in size with each round. it's not exactly a science but it helps. in the end, much of it is a crapshoot anyway.


----------



## edX (Aug 29, 2003)

i might also add that during the first few weeks or so, many undrafted players will begin to emerge as prominent players. keeping an eye on free agents and acquiring new talent is often more important than the actual draft in terms of rounding out your roster. plus we can make trades between teams as well.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 29, 2003)

That's cool... I think I'll leave it, hope for the best case scenario.  The Draft will be next week?


----------



## edX (Aug 30, 2003)

we are draft ready now. it could happen anytime now.


----------



## Randman (Aug 30, 2003)

Yahoo's pretty good about giving tips and whatnot to help guide you through the sesason. It does have more flaws, I think, when you're used to drafts, but the price is right.   And it's a heck of a lot easier than the 2 years I was commish of a league and had to score the entire league from the paper week by week, handle rosters, print updates, deal with money matter, etc.


----------



## edX (Aug 30, 2003)

oh man, hand scoring a league would have to be a huge pain!! as for the draft, we obviously could have had a live on-line draft but i figured the chances of us getting us all together at the right time was pretty slim so i didn't even try. it's worth it to just take your chances with their method although i swear i still don't really understand it very well.


----------



## edX (Aug 30, 2003)

we've drafted!!

all undrafted players are on waivers until tomorrow nite i believe. that means you can line up adds and drops but they won't go thru immediately. waivers requests are done one team at a time and it's possible more than one team will want to pick up the same players. once they become free agents your add/drop requests will go thru immediately.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 30, 2003)

whoo hoo i got my man Bledsoe, your all done lol


----------



## mr. k (Sep 7, 2003)

Anyone here with a few years behind them care to share a little knowledge with a rookie?
Could someone give a brief overview of how all this works for me?  I'm kinda lost.
When do the scores get reported?


----------



## Randman (Sep 7, 2003)

Next day usually, or after midnight. Being free, there is some time lag. You can set it up to track the game you're playing, but the final results won't be in right away.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 7, 2003)

Cool, do they normally wait until the monday night game?  Or do they do the sunday games and then update for monday night later?


----------



## edX (Sep 7, 2003)

it should update overnite. we supposedly had live scoring for the first weekend but it didn't work very well. i certainly wouldn't pay the extra to keep that feature if that's how limited it is.


----------

